# Looking for Trainer in Florida



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

Does anyone know of a great trainer in Miami Florida? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

What kind of training?


----------



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

I am looking for obedience training. If you can help that would be great! Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

why did you post this in pictures? maybe a mod can move it?


----------



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry wrong place to post.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Moved the thread and re-titled. Hope you get more help this way.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

What part of Florida. I know some trainers down there


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

I would be interested in the trainer in Miami also. Please post the referral. Thank you.


----------

